# Paid Online Chanel Authentication



## fige

Excuse my naivety, but I know there is an online service that will authenticate products for you, and provide a certificate declaring that they believe it is authentic.
I cannot for the life of me remember their name. Does anyone know who I am thinking about?


----------



## alouette

R u talking about mypoupette.com?


----------



## fige

Yes I am!!! Thankyou.... you girls are so wonderful!


----------



## frayed_misfit

i foudn them to be generally unhelpful, over the course of a month i had to keep emailing them requesting an answer! finally i just got a "looks ok" (but i already knew it after doing my own research).

i suggest just asking the girls in the authenticity thread yourself, in particular smoothprtr and michele


----------



## Aimee3

My experience with mypoupette was horrible...This goes back several years ago when I was selling an authentic LV bag that I had purchased from the LV boutique.   I had never heard of her but she found me. 

To make a long story short, mypoupette claimed to be an expert, but in reality did not know that much.  Somehow she got my email address from ebay, and had all kinds of people emailing me telling me my bag was fake, then threatening me, etc.  She made me so crazy that for a few minutes I was convinced that the LV boutique had actually sold me a fake.  It turns out that when they first made this particular bag that I was selling, there was a seam on the bottom of the bag, but in subsequent bags of the same model, they used one continuous piece of canvas.  Thus, the LV's were right side up on both sides of the bag in the first models, but later on, were upside down on one side of the bag.  Mypoupette had no idea, never researched it, and basically attacked my auction and me.  Not very professional!


----------



## Sina

oh no! Don't waste your time or money!!! The girls here are SO SO helpful and tell you exactly what looks good or bad about the purse you are looking at!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I agree with the opinions about mypoupette being unhelpful and vague.  They charge at least $10 for an online authentication and once you give them your money the usual response is "looks OK" or "looks like a fake".  LOOKS like a fake?  For a paid service, I expect an answer that is more concrete, certain and explanatory!  The girls in the http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-17674.html
thread are amazing and authenticate for FREE!  Just be sure to be patient and don't forget to thank them for their help if you post there!  They are godsends for sharing their expertise!


----------



## Smoothoprter

The OP needs a written authentication.  MyPoupette and Carol Ives are the only people that give written authentications that are accepted by eBay and/or PayPal.  I don't know if Carol authenticates Chanel.  But I would trust her over anyone at MyPoupette.  Her website is www.caroldiva.com


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi all

I just want to alert anyone who might be interested, that there is a new site for Chanel Authentication. Etinceler Authentications.

This would be great for anyone wanting to pre-authenticate their item prior to listing, because, (as you probably already know), we resellers can't use the Authenticate this Chanel thread for checking items. 

If you are buying as a consumer only, of course, the first stop is the Authenticate this Chanel Thread here on TPF.

And the great news is that it is operated by some well known "CHANEL" expert collectors.

They are fast and efficient and the website is very informative.

Good luck. Here's cheers to your venture!


----------



## shinymagpie

repeated by accident. Sorry


----------



## Jaded81

I found out about this a couple of days ago! 

I think it is a fantastic idea, and am sure it will do very well!  All the best ladies! You know who you are!!


----------



## joansie

Best of Luck to our own tpf gals!
its a comfort to know we can trust them & they certainly know what they're doing!
Much Success to you all!
Joan


----------



## NYCavalier

SUCH a great idea!!!!!!!!!!! So awesome!!!!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## habanerita

_Congratulations Ladies........Love the site..........and of course, love the authenticators......_


----------



## Jayne1

Wonderful idea!!


----------



## Cyndee

I too would like to be one of the first to congratulate our own wonderful tPF members Smoothoprter, Burberryprncess and Michele on their new endeavor.   I want to wish them much luck with their newfound adventure.  This is such a much needed service and fills an important void in the field of luxury anthentications.  I hope that all of us here at tPF will support them and make use of their expertise and services.


----------



## Mimster




----------



## chanel&More

Congrats I have bookmarked your site and hope to use your service in the future.


----------



## pro_shopper

This is great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## mspera

Congrats ladies!  I wish you all success


----------



## mojo

What a great idea - congrats and all the best with the site!


----------



## stefeilnately

Wish you all the success Mon, Sophie and Michelle!!! You gals rock


----------



## Classic Chic

this is fantastic!  The experts definitely deserve the site


----------



## mowzz

Congratulations!!!  You ladies have been so kind with your expertise and your time!  I wish you all the greatest success, BREAK A LEG!


----------



## regeens

About time ladies! Good luck with this exciting new venture *Mon, Sophie and Michelle*.  If there's anyone who deserves a successful business on authenticating Chanels, it's the 3 of you.


----------



## shinymagpie

^ Pursepushin is also an Etinceler member. So it is a 4 member team.


----------



## snowjade

Mon, Sophie, Michelle and April,

 CONGRATULATIONS!! 

Much success to you all! Feels great that you all are doing this!


----------



## allbrandspls

Good luck gals...wish you all well on your new adventure.


----------



## pepperblush

This business idea couldn't be any more timely and needed! Best of luck, girls!


----------



## Baby Boo

WOOHHOO congrats girls! soo good to see ppl we 'know' using their talents!! i will spread the word


----------



## Kaypa

Congrats with this new site! Such a good idea! Good luck and will bookmark the site!


----------



## stefeilnately

can any of the owners share how you got the name? What does "Etinceler" mean?


----------



## Smoothoprter

stefeilnately said:


> can any of the owners share how you got the name? What does "Etinceler" mean?


 
Hi, we've all been shy about replying to this thread in case it was against tPF rules.    I hope it's OK to answer this one question.

Étinceler is French meaning To Shine Brightly.


----------



## Michele

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## burberryprncess

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pursepushin

Ditto.....me too. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pursepushin

Actually it's the 4 of us. Thanks!



regeens said:


> About time ladies! Good luck with this exciting new venture *Mon, Sophie and Michelle*. If there's anyone who deserves a successful business on authenticating Chanels, it's the 3 of you.


----------



## Bri 333

These 4 are the best there is, so I KNOW this venture will succeed. God Knows I would have been lost without them my first year here on TPF. Cheers to you Mon, Sophie, Michele and April. You 4 have dedicated so much time, effort, and sacrifice to benefit us all. The best of luck to you xoxoxoxo


----------



## mommy4luke

Super congrats!!  Very excited for you all.


----------



## gators

Congrats ladies~~wishing you all the best!


----------



## scholastican

burberryprncess said:


> Thanks everyone!


 
*GO SOPHIE GO!!! *

*Congratulations and all the best to you ladies!*


----------



## Cyndee

My apologies to April......congrats to you too!


----------



## nighteyes

Best of luck on the venture ladies! I love the name, btw. Étinceler - very pretty word.


----------



## pond23

Good luck to you four very lovely and classy tPF ladies! I bookmarked the site!


----------



## stefeilnately

Mon, thanks for sharing! It is a good name and may you have success in all your future undertakings! Well-done ladies!!


----------



## Miss H

Ohh... this is FANTASTIC! I truly wish you Ladies lots of success!!! 

You have given so much to all of us, we can not thank you enough.

Can we post another thread in the Ebay section? This will help buyers know they can now have you do official authentication for Paypal claims, I'm sure a lot of people will love to know this.


----------



## earn

Thanks ladies for being very helpful here on tpf.Wishing u lots of success.


----------



## satine502

I just wanted to leave feedback for this specific website and the women(and men?) who make it happen!

For those of you looking for professional expertise and a quick response, this place is everything and more. They all went above and beyond in helping me with what I needed. I couldn't have been more satisfied with the service and professionalism. 

I just want to say THANK YOU for helping me through a stressful situation, and for those of you who are wondering how great they are....they are amazing!

Thank you!


----------



## emms2381

Ok, is there a sub forum on here that authenticates chanel, I am a total newbie to chanel after severing my ties but 2 bags with LV...


Ive seen one on ebay and it looks too good to be true, she is about to send me pics via text but I am unsure where and who to use for authenticating - usually I use TPF or ****************** but they seem to come back real slow in my country of residence - obviously that's the time difference as I am in UK and they are in the states.


I have used carol diva too, and to her credit she is good but again I need some fast knowledge!!


Can anyone help me out - prettyyyyyy please xxxx 


love n kisses Emm xxx


----------



## Swanky

Etiniceler is who I'd recommend.


----------



## emms2381

Ok do they work now and are they quick & reasonable on price?


----------



## lilylondon1

Hello I'm new to this I have some photos of a Celine phantom I need someone to look at who/how do I ask? The serial number is 1 letter 2 letters 4 numbers but the first number is an S and they say S or GA is fake.


----------



## Swanky

Email them/check their website for info, I don't know their turnaround/price info.


Please visit our Celine forum for Celine info.


----------



## snowbubble

I also highly recommend Etiniceler Authentication. Those ladies are amazing.


----------



## chloe-babe

Don't rush into anything is my advice 

I use authenticate4u in the UK (Carole)


----------



## yolo

Do you guys know any authenticators who will authenticate chanel classic flap bag that has serial number starts from 20?

Thank you


----------



## Swanky

Did you ask Etinceler?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Etinceler! Those ladies are super fast too usually within 12 hours or so of me sending my requests in every time!


----------



## kittymoomoo

yolo said:


> Do you guys know any authenticators who will authenticate chanel classic flap bag that has serial number starts from 20?
> 
> Thank you



I believe authenticate4u.com will.


----------



## helenhandbag

I worked with them both and can fully recommend them for quick turnaround and good service


----------



## yolo

kittymoomoo said:


> I believe authenticate4u.com will.



They said they will not authenticate that are from Chanel series 17 and above : ( due to super fakes circulation.


----------



## kittymoomoo

yolo said:


> They said they will not authenticate that are from Chanel series 17 and above : ( due to super fakes circulation.



I see, I'm sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## PekeLuva

yolo said:


> They said they will not authenticate that are from Chanel series 17 and above : ( due to super fakes circulation.


Thats ******************. Authenticate4u still authenticates new flaps.


----------



## Catash

emms2381 said:


> Ok do they work now and are they quick & reasonable on price?



Despite the holiday (4th of July), they authenticated my bag yesterday within a few hours of my email. I highly recommend Etinceler!


----------



## yolo

PekeLuva said:


> Thats ******************. Authenticate4u still authenticates new flaps.



Perfect. I will check with them. Thank you so much


----------



## yolo

kittymoomoo said:


> I see, I'm sorry I couldn't be more help.



Sorry I misunderstood it. I guess Authenticate4U does : ) Thank you so much for your suggestion.


----------



## kittymoomoo

yolo said:


> Sorry I misunderstood it. I guess Authenticate4U does : ) Thank you so much for your suggestion.



Great news,  good luck dear I hope you'll get a positive response.  Your very welcome


----------



## KerriKatherine

Hi,


I would like to get a 17 series reissue flap authenticated over the next couple of days. Etinceler unfortunately doesn't authenticate newer flaps over email and I cannot seem to contact authentication4u - my emails have bounced back. I have tried contacting authentication4u via facebook and am awaiting a response. 


I would appreciate it if anyone has a recommendation for a quick, reliable Chanel authenticator other than Etinceler and authentication4u. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bisoux78

KerriKatherine said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I would like to get a 17 series reissue flap authenticated over the next couple of days. Etinceler unfortunately doesn't authenticate newer flaps over email and I cannot seem to contact authentication4u - my emails have bounced back. I have tried contacting authentication4u via facebook and am awaiting a response.
> I would appreciate it if anyone has a recommendation for a quick, reliable Chanel authenticator other than Etinceler and authentication4u. Many thanks in advance.



Hi, I don't think there any current online authenticators that are willing to authenticate 17 series and beyond...I believe you must send in your bag in order to get it evaluated. The reason being it's extremely hard to differentiate between real and a super fake for those batch of bags. Sorry...


----------



## Stacy31

KerriKatherine said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I would like to get a 17 series reissue flap authenticated over the next couple of days. Etinceler unfortunately doesn't authenticate newer flaps over email and I cannot seem to contact authentication4u - my emails have bounced back. I have tried contacting authentication4u via facebook and am awaiting a response.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if anyone has a recommendation for a quick, reliable Chanel authenticator other than Etinceler and authentication4u. Many thanks in advance.


 


I think caroldiva authenticates Chanel...it wouldn't hurt to ask her


----------



## lallybelle

Stacy31 said:


> I think caroldiva authenticates Chanel...it wouldn't hurt to ask her


 
NO. Do not authenticate Chanel with Carol Diva.


----------



## angelamaz2

Authenticate4u is pretty quick with reply, I just used their service a couple days ago. What do u mean ur email bounced back?


----------



## KerriKatherine

angelamaz2 said:


> Authenticate4u is pretty quick with reply, I just used their service a couple days ago. What do u mean ur email bounced back?




I sent an email to accounts@authenticate4u.com and received a "message hasn't been delivered yet. Delivery will continue to be attempted" response from my Outlook server...I've tried messaging them on facebook as well.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Personally I trust etinceler the most


----------



## Stacy31

lallybelle said:


> NO. Do not authenticate Chanel with Carol Diva.


 


Unless something has changed, PayPal will accept her letters if a Chanel bag is not authentic.


----------



## lallybelle

Stacy31 said:


> Unless something has changed, PayPal will accept her letters if a Chanel bag is not authentic.


 
Maybe so but she makes too many mistakes. I would never trust her to authenticate what experts like Entinceler won't even do by photos.


----------



## Stacy31

lallybelle said:


> Maybe so but she makes too many mistakes. I would never trust her to authenticate what experts like Entinceler won't even do by photos.


 


I agree with you...she has made some Hermes errors as well. When I suggested her services,  I assumed OP wanted the information to file a dispute.  However, after reading the original post again, that may not be the case and I wouldn't utilize her services for any other reason.


----------



## chynadoil1

Hi, I'm sorry if there is already a thread about this but can anyone recommend a reputable authentication service? I recently sold a 2005 Chanel GST on eBay and the buyer does not feel that it's authentic because she is only aware of the newer versions and does not trust me as the hardware is a bit different. So I'm currently out of the product and the money. 

I've already posted in the Authenticate This Chanel forum but I am under a time constraint and I understand it takes them a while to go through all of the requests.

I have already emailed Carol Diva and My Poupette with requests and have not heard back from them. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LVoely1

you CANNOT advertise here!


----------



## calflu

This has been asked many times!! Please always do a search first particularly when you are under time constrained!

Members mostly use Enticer or A4U and found good results with them 


And it looks to me that your purpose is for eBay dispute you should check on eBay forum first! Lots of info there already about authenticating Chanel for eBay there!


----------



## scbear00

The consignment store that I shop at uses entrupy as their authentication service.  I recently purchased an older Chanel GST that seems right but is missing the serial sticker (the leather tab is there, but the sticker has peeled off) so I am just wondering if I should also run it by another service just to be safe.  Thanks


----------



## ms_always_right

Good Evening.  I recently came in to possession of a Chanel Brooch and I am looking to have it professionally authenticated.  I know almost nothing about authenticating Chanel but felt comfortable enough that it was authentic that I purchased it.  After doing some research I am even more confident that it is authentic.  The hallmark on the back of the piece is correct for the date (fall 2012) and the brooch itself is amazing,  but would like the peace of mind of having it properly authenticated.  Ten years ago when I first got in to designer goods there were not many options for authentication and I think the ones who were top choice back then are no longer top choice so I am looking for suggestions for authenticating a Chanel brooch.  I have found Etinceler, however their website seems really simplistic I am wondering if they are top choice and if not who would be.

Thank you in advance
Cheers
Chey


----------



## Mjlovedesigner1

fige said:


> Excuse my naivety, but I know there is an online service that will authenticate products for you, and provide a certificate declaring that they believe it is authentic.
> I cannot for the life of me remember their name. Does anyone know who I am thinking about?





Smoothoprter said:


> The OP needs a written authentication.  MyPoupette and Carol Ives are the only people that give written authentications that are accepted by eBay and/or PayPal.  I don't know if Carol authenticates Chanel.  But I would trust her over anyone at MyPoupette.  Her website is www.caroldiva.com


Hello, I'm new to this website and don't where to post about my questions. Anyway, my co-worker brought this Chanel bag to me yesterday, asking if I'm interested of purchasing the bag. She told me that her son inlaw found the bag at the storage unit. There is a price tag of $3700 that purchased in the US. Two CC logo inside the bag number 21643331 it's black bag chevron I believe with a silver hardware. My question is if this bag is authentic?


----------



## Mjlovedesigner1




----------



## Swanky

Hi,
Welcome to tPF!  All authenticity questions are required to be in our Authenticate This Chanel thread we're provided.


----------



## makebelieve3582

Hi everyone, 

Hoping you can suggest an experience chanel online authenticator or a physical authenticator around Singapore or Malaysia. 

I recently bought a jumbo from a consignment store (thinking it should be safe) but am a little suspicious after doing a little more homework comparing pictures online. So hoping to get professional opinion.

Ta in advance !


----------



## chanel4evernever

makebelieve3582 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hoping you can suggest an experience chanel online authenticator or a physical authenticator around Singapore or Malaysia.
> 
> I recently bought a jumbo from a consignment store (thinking it should be safe) but am a little suspicious after doing a little more homework comparing pictures online. So hoping to get professional opinion.
> 
> Ta in advance !


Do you mind telling what specific features of the jumbo made you a little suspicious? Thanks!


----------



## makebelieve3582

The quilting ending at the back of the back and the screw on the back of the cc


----------



## makebelieve3582

As below:


----------



## makebelieve3582

This is a 16series


----------



## NANI1972

makebelieve3582 said:


> This is a 16series
> View attachment 3815285



Etinceler can authenticate it with pictures since it's below a 19 series. I've used them many times and they are very reputable.


----------



## LovinDesigner

NANI1972 said:


> Etinceler can authenticate it with pictures since it's below a 19 series. I've used them many times and they are very reputable.


It says on their website that they don't authenticate anything after 15 series. I have a 15 series that I want authenticated but can't find anyone who will do it. I live in Europe so can't send the bag to this company.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Try Real Authentication. They're a trusted authentication company. Best of luck!


----------



## LovinDesigner

GlitterEyebags said:


> Try Real Authentication. They're a trusted authentication company. Best of luck!


Thanks hon x


----------



## LovinDesigner

Real authentication came back as authentic and Etinceler viewed my images to determine whether there was any obvious signs of a fake and came back to me just there (very promptly) to say that there where no obvious signs but a ruling cannot be made without in-house inspection. I can't decide if I am  or  but definitely   I guess the only thing that I feel may be in my favor is the Harrods receipt that came with the bag. Its the till receipt (i have a few myself and it looks fine) and has the serial number printed on it.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

LovinDesigner said:


> Real authentication came back as authentic and Etinceler viewed my images to determine whether there was any obvious signs of a fake and came back to me just there (very promptly) to say that there where no obvious signs but a ruling cannot be made without in-house inspection. I can't decide if I am  or  but definitely   I guess the only thing that I feel may be in my favor is the Harrods receipt that came with the bag. Its the till receipt (i have a few myself and it looks fine) and has the serial number printed on it.


Ah, I'm sorry they were unable to make a decision with just your pictures! If they're saying that they need an in-house inspection and doing so would help ease your worries, I think you should send it in! It's better to know for sure than to have the "what-if" feeling. I'm absolutely not saying that the Harrod's receipt could be fake but receipts in general can definitely be faked. Wishing you the best of luck! Hoping it comes out authentic so you can enjoy your bag!!


----------



## lcfromyny

For those that have used Etinceler, how long does it take to hear back from them?? I had submitted a request Nov 14th @ 7PM. Its almost 72 hours and I am pretty sure my email dont have them on a block list or junk or spam.


----------



## yinnie

lcfromyny said:


> For those that have used Etinceler, how long does it take to hear back from them?? I had submitted a request Nov 14th @ 7PM. Its almost 72 hours and I am pretty sure my email dont have them on a block list or junk or spam.



Usually within 24hrs I hear back.


----------



## natb

Hi!!! Do you know how long it takes to authenticate in house with them? 

TIA


----------



## Belindaaa

hi girls, how about autenticate4U.com? is it a good use of money?


----------



## petra222

Dear authenticators, please help me, I want to buy the following bag.
Item name: Chanel caviar mini square vintage leather strap bag
Serial number: 4783953
Listing number: M016156
Seller: chanelvintage.net
Link: www.chanelvintage.net
Comment: There is no direct link to the product, but she has only a few bag listed so its easy to find if you go on her homepage. There are lot of pics.
I really hope you can help me soon, because I really like this bag and want to buy it soon as possible. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinkiegirl

I just contact Etinceler to request in house authenticate a chanel bag , one lady happens to lives in the same city as me , but she said when we meet up she would need to take the bag with her for a few days to reviews with her colleagues, is it normal ? How do i know its not a scam? I do agree she replied from my email but still , i just want to make sure , please help !!


----------



## yani218

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I have a chanel bag in need of authentication and I'm wondering if there are any places in and around London that provide such services? I don't expect this to be for free obviously.

I already tried posting in the "Authenticate This CHANEL" thread but didn't get a response..

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ironic568

Authenticate4U is in the UK, but you can just send in pictures for authentication.

If you're talking about the Maxi you requested an authentication of in the ATC thread, I believe I have responded to you. It's not authentic, I'm sorry.


----------



## yani218

ironic568 said:


> Authenticate4U is in the UK, but you can just send in pictures for authentication.
> 
> If you're talking about the Maxi you requested an authentication of in the ATC thread, I believe I have responded to you. It's not authentic, I'm sorry.



Hi Ironic,

Thanks for your reply.

I only just saw that you responded to my authentication request. For some reason I didn't get an notification so assumed nobody had got back to me.

Could I ask how you determined it wasn't real? I'm not suggesting that you're wrong, it's just that when I sent it to get cleaned, the owner of the business said this:

"We have been asked to work a great deal of fake handbags in the past and when we do restore them, there are often very many things that tell us they are fake.
The leather type, the metal work, the font on the logos, the quality of the stitching to name a few.
When we worked on your handbag, there was nothing which indicated the handbag was fake.
This is not an exact science, but we would be pretty confident that the handbag was an original.
If it is a fake, then it was manufactured to a very, very high standard."

Thank you for your time!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1004#post-32175000


----------



## ironic568

I have a hard time believing that they would actually say that about this bag. IMO, it's absolutely not authentic, but I can't discuss specifics here.
You're welcome to PM me, if you want.


----------



## yani218

ironic568 said:


> I have a hard time believing that they would actually say that about this bag. IMO, it's absolutely not authentic, but I can't discuss specifics here.
> You're welcome to PM me, if you want.


Hi Ironic,

No reason for me to make this up, I'm just trying to establish if the bag is indeed fake. My intention here is not to fool anybody.

I'm not disputing your opinion, I was just hoping to find out a bit more about the reasons behind it.

I did try to send you a private message before but when I click on your profile, it says "This member limits who may view their full profile." - any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## yani218

Hi, I have PM'd you. Thanks


----------



## yoga1566

I recently purchased two pre loved boy bags (one from Fashionphile, one from an eBay seller who seems to be trustworthy) and I want to have them authenticated. I've been scaring myself by watching YouTube videos on superfakes and now I want to get it done for peace of mind. Other than that, the bags look good and I trust the sellers. One is a 19 series and the other is a 22. Can anyone recommend an authentication service? I'm hoping to find someone who works through pictures and email, if possible.


----------



## plue89

Hi everyone! It's been such a long time! I wanted to get a GST from a reseller. I have purchased from this seller before and had it authenticated here in the forum (thanks to Roku) but I would still like to get it checked out. Would have love to post it in the forum for authentication except it doesn't have a public listing. I am looking at online authentication services and notice a lot of them don't do Chanel beyond 16series  it is an 18series and would really appreciate if anyone can point me to the right direction! Already missed out on one really don't want to miss out on this GST! They don't come easy. Thank you!!


----------



## shopping_time88

Hi everyone, I recently bought a 15+ series Chanel mini flap and had it authenticated via Real Authentication after seeing one of the youtubers discuss them. They had very quick 48 hr turn around which confirmed the bag was authentic. Since then, I've come across a few other posts here of other people saying that they've made mistakes before, so now I'm getting paranoid. I normally prefer Etinceler, but they don't do the newer flaps.

Anyone else have experiences dealing with Real Authentications? Should I pay for a second authentication? The bag looks good to me and I have 2 other bags that I've bought in boutiques myself as a reference, but this bag did not come from a trust seller I have seen (although they have 100% positive reviews on Ebay). Am I just being paranoid?

Thanks for your help! Here's the beauty just as eye candy


----------



## yinnie

If you are in doubt, get a second opinion. I have used real authentication before many times even for bags I don’t doubt authenticity (for bags to sell) and I personally have not had any issues with them. 
Need to remember that, more likely than not, people usually write reviews when it’s bad and don’t say anything if it’s good (coz it’s the expected level of service). 
Your bag looks gorgeous, esp with the edge stitching which is so hard to come by nowadays. 
Alternatively, post your pics in the authenticate here thread in tpf. Just make sure you post it on the correct format.


----------



## shopping_time88

yinnie said:


> If you are in doubt, get a second opinion. I have used real authentication before many times even for bags I don’t doubt authenticity (for bags to sell) and I personally have not had any issues with them.
> Need to remember that, more likely than not, people usually write reviews when it’s bad and don’t say anything if it’s good (coz it’s the expected level of service).
> Your bag looks gorgeous, esp with the edge stitching which is so hard to come by nowadays.
> Alternatively, post your pics in the authenticate here thread in tpf. Just make sure you post it on the correct format.



Thanks for the advise! You are absolutely right with the bias of people posting negative reviews. This bag was the exact combo I wanted, so I had to take a chance of getting it from ebay. I did post the pics here as well for authentication, but the post has been skipped over twice now for authentication. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but I've been trying to follow the format


----------



## LovetheLux

Have you tried to get it authenticated in Chanel forum? If time is not concerning to you, our sweet authenticators can give you an expert opinion


----------



## vivaciousbev1

ladies, know any good authenticators for a new Chanel mini I just bought? It is from a reputable seller but I just want a piece of mind. Tried Meme’s treasures but I heard she’s made mistakes, although she’s very timely. 

I prefer not to mail the bag in...


----------



## allycat0303

Hi!

I see you bought the bag! I’ve used Real Authentification in the past. I purchased a red WOC from a reputable seller. I have a lot of Chanel and I was quite sure it was authentic but I wanted peace of mind. They gave me a quick turnaround, although they did ask for several additional photos.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

allycat0303 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I see you bought the bag! I’ve used Real Authentification in the past. I purchased a red WOC from a reputable seller. I have a lot of Chanel and I was quite sure it was authentic but I wanted peace of mind. They gave me a quick turnaround, although they did ask for several additional photos.


Thank you! I’ll reach out. I’m just paranoid like that LOL. But other than the authentication, I love it!


----------



## plue89

I got one done recently for a gst through authenticate4U and the service was really efficient


----------



## angiex

Hi everyone!
This probably has been posted before, but I couldn't find the thread. I purchased a Chanel Boy Old Medium Flap Double Stitch on eBay and it is a major purchase for me because I haven't made a big one in a while. I'm currently waiting it's arrival, but I want to know reliable authentication services for Chanel Boys. I have used Étinceler Authentications before for my older classic flap, but they do not authenticate Boys. Of course I will posted in the "Authenticate This Chanel" thread, but I wanted more than one opinion. Ebay seller has both a high number of transactions (2789) and high positive feedback 99.6%. So I'm leaning more towards that it's authentic, but you can never be too careful. I live in Los Angeles if that helps at all. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## colorblock

Bumping! I recently purchased a WOC pre loved and while I trust the vendor (fashionphile), I would like to confirm via a third party. I used Etincler for my classic flap, but they no longer authenticate CF/Boys/WOCs. Thanks!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

I want to authenticate a bag before buying, and I want to buy it tonight. No one has responded on the authentication thread yet in a few days. Is there an online service to get authentication? Don’t mind if it’s not free, I just want to know if it’s very likely authentic/Or not


----------



## inlovewithchanel

Hi! May I ask what kind of bag you are seeking to authenticate? I would suggest Etinceler Authentications (I think that’s how you spell it)! I’m actually going through the process myself to get a purse authenticated.


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

PMlover said:


> Hi! May I ask what kind of bag you are seeking to authenticate? I would suggest Etinceler Authentications (I think that’s how you spell it)! I’m actually going through the process myself to get a purse authenticated.


A chanel gabrielle. Have you used them before?


----------



## plue89

I used ****************** a few times and they were very prompt


----------



## inlovewithchanel

Oh, I think they should authenticate the Gabrielle. I’m certain that they no longer authenticate Chanel boy bags and WOCs, but you can check out their website. So far, I’m awaiting my response (onto day 2 soon). They say they respond within 72 hours, so I’ll let you know how it goes.

You just have to pay $7 and send specific pictures in. I also heard the ladies that run Etinceler are form tPF  Best of luck, and I’ll let you know my outcome.


----------



## plue89

I noticed my comment was censored and realised I quoted the wrong company lol the one I've used is authenticate 4u. I used it to verify 4 items recently which all I purchased so omg I nearly had a heart attack when I realise the one wrote earlier is a bogus company thinking I used a dodgy one! Phew


----------



## vlando

Don’t do it!!!! I bought a jumbo and had it authenticated by pictures by etintecler. They said it was authentic, now I sent it in for a so treatment and was told it’s a super fake. I paid thousands of dollars for a fake. Send in your bags for authentication! Also, when I contacted Etinceler about the original authentication they did not respond. I hate fakes, and am embarrassed and upset


----------



## inlovewithchanel

vlando said:


> Don’t do it!!!! I bought a jumbo and had it authenticated by pictures by etintecler. They said it was authentic, now I sent it in for a so treatment and was told it’s a super fake. I paid thousands of dollars for a fake. Send in your bags for authentication! Also, when I contacted Etinceler about the original authentication they did not respond. I hate fakes, and am embarrassed and upset



Oh my gosh, really?! I’m so sorry. I had no idea. Where would you send in your bag for authentication?


----------



## inlovewithchanel

They never replied to me, so now I am disputing online with PayPal.


----------



## plue89

vlando said:


> Don’t do it!!!! I bought a jumbo and had it authenticated by pictures by etintecler. They said it was authentic, now I sent it in for a so treatment and was told it’s a super fake. I paid thousands of dollars for a fake. Send in your bags for authentication! Also, when I contacted Etinceler about the original authentication they did not respond. I hate fakes, and am embarrassed and upset



Oh no! So sorry to hear that! Is there any recourse to get the money back? Did you buy it privately?


----------



## vlando

plue89 said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear that! Is there any recourse to get the money back? Did you buy it privately?


I purchased from a reseller who also sells 15k hermes bags, and other Chanel items. I have contacted her, and hope to get my money back. It’s a very expensive lesson, authenticate all your bags. I can’t telk the difference between my boutique bags and the fake one. Unfortunately I paid retail for a fake bag. I sent my. Bag to leather surgeons for a spa treatment and they informed me.


----------



## vlando

It’s very scary to rely on authentication companies that can be wrong. I never received a response from Etinceler about why they authenticated by fake Chanel. Send your bags in so a company can inspect them, don’t use pictures please


----------



## plue89

vlando said:


> I purchased from a reseller who also sells 15k hermes bags, and other Chanel items. I have contacted her, and hope to get my money back. It’s a very expensive lesson, authenticate all your bags. I can’t telk the difference between my boutique bags and the fake one. Unfortunately I paid retail for a fake bag. I sent my. Bag to leather surgeons for a spa treatment and they informed me.



Oh no! I feel for you! That's terrible! Leather surgeons are really good in being able to tell then! Yea nowadays the super fakes are so good  I thought feeling the leather there might still be a difference gosh! They really have perfected their skills haven't they  I really hope you get your money back!


----------



## ironic568

PMlover said:


> They never replied to me, so now I am disputing online with PayPal.


You should've given them a little more time. Although Etinceler is known for a fast turnaround, sometimes life happens and they can fall behind schedule. Hopefully they have replied to you by now and the outcome is favorable


----------



## ironic568

vlando said:


> Don’t do it!!!! I bought a jumbo and had it authenticated by pictures by etintecler. They said it was authentic, now I sent it in for a so treatment and was told it’s a super fake. I paid thousands of dollars for a fake. Send in your bags for authentication! Also, when I contacted Etinceler about the original authentication they did not respond. I hate fakes, and am embarrassed and upset


What series is this Jumbo?


----------



## plue89

vlando said:


> It’s very scary to rely on authentication companies that can be wrong. I never received a response from Etinceler about why they authenticated by fake Chanel. Send your bags in so a company can inspect them, don’t use pictures please





vlando said:


> It’s very scary to rely on authentication companies that can be wrong. I never received a response from Etinceler about why they authenticated by fake Chanel. Send your bags in so a company can inspect them, don’t use pictures please


It's really hard though especially because I'm based in Australia often I can only rely on picture authentication. Maybe I should send the bags into spa too to test it out


----------



## vlando

ironic568 said:


> What series is this Jumbo?


15 series



plue89 said:


> It's really hard though especially because I'm based in Australia often I can only rely on picture authentication. Maybe I should send the bags into spa too to test it out


Yes! Send it in, you are paying so much money for a bag. It is not possible to tell by pictures I have learned for aurhenticstors.



plue89 said:


> Oh no! I feel for you! That's terrible! Leather surgeons are really good in being able to tell then! Yea nowadays the super fakes are so good  I thought feeling the leather there might still be a difference gosh! They really have perfected their skills haven't they  I really hope you get your money back!


Thank you! I hope so, even leather surgeons couldn’t tell until they spent some time examining my bag. They said it was so well made, which gives me no reassurance.


----------



## inlovewithchanel

ironic568 said:


> You should've given them a little more time. Although Etinceler is known for a fast turnaround, sometimes life happens and they can fall behind schedule. Hopefully they have replied to you by now and the outcome is favorable


Should I try again with Etinceler to get a second opinion to your result of authenticity yesterday night?


----------



## plue89

vlando said:


> 15 series


Omg 15 series is old! I didn't think they would have super fakes from older series! I always thought buying older series is pretty safe. Would it be possible that they've made a mistake? Can you send it elsewhere for a second opinion?


----------



## vlando

plue89 said:


> Omg 15 series is old! I didn't think they would have super fakes from older series! I always thought buying older series is pretty safe. Would it be possible that they've made a mistake? Can you send it elsewhere for a second opinion?


I know these bags are still being authenticated over photos unlike news bags, but I guess they were around even then. I did have someone else give me their opinion and it’s a really good good fake.


----------



## vlando

PMlover said:


> Should I try again with Etinceler to get a second opinion to your result of authenticity yesterday night?


Send your bag in, don’t do it over photos. It’s worth the extra cost to have reassurance and you’ll get a certificate if you ever want to sell your bad.


----------



## ironic568

vlando said:


> 15 series



That's odd, because as per their website, they don't do picture authentications for classics with 15 millions series and beyond. I wonder why they made an exception.

I don't think any authenticator is always correct 100% of the time and even_ if_ their authentication was wrong in your case, Etinceler would still be my recommended service for Chanel authentications, whether it's by pictures alone, or in person.

I know Leather Surgeons is reputable and known for doing repairs for Chanel, but even they have not always been correct in their evaluations.
Unless their authenticity certificate has been tampered with here, they have repaired a fake boy (that unfortunately has sold recently) :

https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-bo...ack-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/24012832/


----------



## ironic568

PMlover said:


> Should I try again with Etinceler to get a second opinion to your result of authenticity yesterday night?


That's entirely up to you. If you're asking if I'm certain of the bag's authenticity, yes, I am. That said, if it puts your mind at ease, I'd say do it. It's always good to have a 2nd opinion, especially if you are not too familiar with Chanel and are on pins and needles about your purchase. I do think Etinceler would have you send this one in for inspection (as per their website). 
If sending it in would be too much of a hassle for you, you can also contact Authenticate4U, they still  authenticate all series by pictures alone. And then there is also Lollipuff (who I believe uses artificial intelligence to authenticate) and some other services you can find by doing some research. You can then determine for yourself which company you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## jchen815

im really surprised too that Etinceler would give opinions on a 15+ series with photos only. This is the first time I've personally heard of them being wrong.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

I have always had a good experience with Etinceler. I tried authenticate4u but they never replied and then didn't replied for requests for a refund so I had to dispute it through PayPal to get a refund.


----------



## vlando

jchen815 said:


> im really surprised too that Etinceler would give opinions on a 15+ series with photos only. This is the first time I've personally heard of them being wrong.


Unfortunately yes, they were wrong about my bag. I had 2 other companies confirm it is not authentic.


----------



## swuton

Hi all,

Looking for trustworthy paid authentication services.

Just purchased my first Chanel resale and I'm looking to get it authenticated for some peace of mind  Purchased on eBay from a reseller with thousands of positive reviews, bag was also listed on Tradesy and LePrix.

Bonus points if any of them are local to NYC!


----------



## F a e

Meanwhile you can post on the authentication thread here and have ironic568 take a look at it. It’s worth a shot! 

Edit: Oops just realized you already did. Good luck! I would love to know the results and see your bag.


----------



## ilovemydog

Etinceler comes highly recommended. Leather surgeons will also authenticate if you send the bag in to get repaired/fixed etc. They don't offer the authentication service alone.


----------



## Roie55

Also Authenticate4U.com


----------



## swuton

ilovemydog said:


> Etinceler comes highly recommended. Leather surgeons will also authenticate if you send the bag in to get repaired/fixed etc. They don't offer the authentication service alone.


thanks!


----------



## swuton

Roie55 said:


> Also Authenticate4U.com


thank you!


----------



## plue89

I have used authenticate4u too but I use them through fb messenger and apparently they are much more efficient there


----------



## msbella80

swuton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for trustworthy paid authentication services.
> 
> Just purchased my first Chanel resale and I'm looking to get it authenticated for some peace of mind  Purchased on eBay from a reseller with thousands of positive reviews, bag was also listed on Tradesy and LePrix.
> 
> Bonus points if any of them are local to NYC!



Leather surgeon does authentication alone for $95 plus shipping and insurance. Just got mine back. Expensive but I think it’s worth it.


----------



## swuton

msbella80 said:


> Leather surgeon does authentication alone for $95 plus shipping and insurance. Just got mine back. Expensive but I think it’s worth it.


Thanks! How long did the process take approximately?


----------



## GuyAmberFire

Hello,
I am looking to get a chanel handbag authenticated whether quickly. I love some recommendations for companies to use.
Thanks


----------



## plue89

I’ve used authenticate4u through fb messenger


----------



## hikarupanda

Etinceler Authentications is great. I’ve used them twice for vintage chanel!


----------



## msbella80

swuton said:


> Thanks! How long did the process take approximately?


So sorry for the delay. I don't go on here as often. Took about 3 weeks total but a lot of it was due to shipping time.


----------



## jill39

msbella80 said:


> So sorry for the delay. I don't go on here as often. Took about 3 weeks total but a lot of it was due to shipping time.



Were you happy with them?  Thinking of sending them a bag to authenticate


----------



## irf3

angiex said:


> Hi everyone!
> This probably has been posted before, but I couldn't find the thread. I purchased a Chanel Boy Old Medium Flap Double Stitch on eBay and it is a major purchase for me because I haven't made a big one in a while. I'm currently waiting it's arrival, but I want to know reliable authentication services for Chanel Boys. I have used Étinceler Authentications before for my older classic flap, but they do not authenticate Boys. Of course I will posted in the "Authenticate This Chanel" thread, but I wanted more than one opinion. Ebay seller has both a high number of transactions (2789) and high positive feedback 99.6%. So I'm leaning more towards that it's authentic, but you can never be too careful. I live in Los Angeles if that helps at all. Thank you so much in advance!



Hi, did you ever find a service? I am trying to find one as well.


----------



## irf3

Hello, 

I bought a Chanel classic flap with a serial number that starts with 176XXXXX. I was told that there were many super fakes this year and I would like you to see the bag in person to guarantee its authenticity by 100%.

Any recommendations to send my bag? Any in house in Los Angeles?


----------



## vnsst4

I recently purchased a 8 series Chanel Black Caviar Small Classic Double Flap Bag 24k GHW - Black - and wanted to have it authenticated.  Viewing videos online, it seems that weight and feel play a role.  So I’m wondering if email/picture authentication suffices or if it’s better to select an in-house option.  Also, I’ve come across “Etinceler” and “******************.”  Are there others that are more reputable or highly regarded than these, that should be considered?  Thanks in advance for any feedback and guidance!


----------



## 5354jli

I've always gone with the in-house options for Chanel bags because I'm scared of super fakes. I use ****************** because they have a guarantee that if they're wrong, they will pay for the cost of the bag. They are the only service I've used so I can't really compare it to the other options out there. I hope this helps!


----------



## vnsst4

5354jli said:


> I've always gone with the in-house options for Chanel bags because I'm scared of super fakes. I use ****************** because they have a guarantee that if they're wrong, they will pay for the cost of the bag. They are the only service I've used so I can't really compare it to the other options out there. I hope this helps!


----------



## vnsst4

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## heihade

I recently bought a Chanel medium classic flap 23 million series second hand, and I've contacted Etinceler but they don't authenticate chanels above 15 million series.
Do anyone recommand a trustworthy authentication service?


----------



## sabs002

Hi there, I understand that this thread is a bit old but was wondering if anyone can recommend an authenticator in Sydney? I just purchased a Chanel classic double flap online. It has the original invoice from our local Chanel in the city which gives me hope but want to double check. Thank you in advance.


----------



## martyshka

Which authentication services do you recommend or have had experiences with? Im in Canada.


----------



## sky474

I recently used Lollipuff for my CF. They were wonderful! I submitted an authentication request Sunday morning and received a response by the afternoon.


----------



## sky474

Pinkiegirl said:


> I just contact Etinceler to request in house authenticate a chanel bag , one lady happens to lives in the same city as me , but she said when we meet up she would need to take the bag with her for a few days to reviews with her colleagues, is it normal ? How do i know its not a scam? I do agree she replied from my email but still , i just want to make sure , please help !!



Hi I’m curious to know if you agreed and how that experience was! I’m looking to do the same. Thanks


----------



## sky474

martyshka said:


> Which authentication services do you recommend or have had experiences with? Im in Canada.



I don’t know of any in person but I recently used Lollipuff for my CL. Sent in a request on Sunday and received a response within hours! I heard Authenticate4u and Etinceler are also reputable. Btw I think there is a Chanel authentication thread, you can find more info there


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Hello and Happy Holidays, all! I was searching for threads that might have this as a topic but couldn't locate exactly what I was trying to find, so please excuse me if this is a duplicate question. 

I will be in need of an authentication that can be done with a quick turnaround. Basically, I am taking a 3.5 hour journey to view a handbag in person and then purchase it in the same day, and I would like to get it authenticated because the owner is having trouble taking clear photos, so I will need to take the photos myself. Does anybody know of an authentication service that can do turnaround within a few hours, or is that unheard of? I would ask purseforum/ironic, but I don't want to put that kind of time expectation on anyone here who does these authentications out of the goodness of their hearts. (I did my best to get photos from the owner which Ironic helped with previously, but we can't verify/authenticate because the photos are just too blurry to be certain.)

Thank you for any help or ideas you may have!


----------



## jyyanks

Hello.  I'm looking to get a couple of vintage Chanel jackets authenticated via a third part authenticator.  I seem to remember entinciler as the go-to for Chanel authenticators but the posts all go back to 2016 and I haven't seen anything recently.  Are they still the way to go for Chanel and vintage RTW?


----------



## fdc

Hi,
Would anyone know an authenticator in Paris with physical shop?
I bought my mini at a well-known consignment store in Paris but it has neither card nor hologram (the shop explained that the ex-owner was a VIP who received the bag as a gift and didn't want her reselling to be disclosed!).
TIA!


----------



## jyyanks

Received an answer in the wardrobe thread.  For other people looking to authenticate Chanel RTW, Enticer does authentications for a reasonable fee.


----------



## alexcluvlv

Hello,
I just bought this pair of Chanel espadrilles from a consignment store in Washington DC that sells designer items and the espadrilles did not come with the dustbags, box or carebooklet. I want to be certain that these espadrilles are authentic, especially since I don't see any serial numbers printed under the inside top of the shoe (like I've seen with other espadrilles).  Can someone please point me to an authentication service for these espadrilles?  Thank you.


----------



## alexcluvlv

Wow, nobody has any recommendations ?


----------



## karalc24

Can anyone suggest an online site to authenticate a Chanel? I was thinking real authorization or etincer and wanted to see if anyone has used either?


----------



## pineapple123

Hi! I just bought a preloved Chanel bag from Tradesy and they didn't provide an authenticity card but they did give an authenticity certificate issued by a company called Authentic Xperts. The serial number on the bag is one more digit than the serial number on the certificate. And since is my first Chanel purchase I'm not very knowledgeable. 
Does anyone have experience with this authenticating company and find them to be legit?


----------



## c.w0rld

karalc24 said:


> Can anyone suggest an online site to authenticate a Chanel? I was thinking real authorization or etincer and wanted to see if anyone has used either?


I'm curious as well!


----------



## Swanky

Lots of threads about this if you search


----------



## Kikiash

I am struggling to find a service that comes highly recommended. I feel like the one I hear time and time again is Leather Surgeons. What do people think about Real Authenticate?


----------



## _kiki119_

Any Chanel authentication services recommendation? Other the this great at thread here


----------



## spiderlily89

It seems that most people here use Etinceler: https://etincelerauthentications.com/ - I've used them and they are speedy and excellent. Very reputable.

However for some newer bags they won't authenticate on pictures online so you will have to send the bag physically to them if you are the in the US. If you can't or you're not in the US, you can use Authenticate4U: https://www.authenticate4u.com/ (They are very slow to respond as they are busy and sometimes may not respond at all.... but they are accurate/reputable if you can get them to respond).

Other than that is there a local person to you that uses the Entrupy system? I've found that's my best method so far. It's more expensive (costs me $60AUD per bag approx, more for some brands like Hermes) but they have a financial guarantee. So if they authenticate your bag and issue a certificate, if they are later down on the road found wrong (they said 1%), they will actually reimburse you the cost of your bag.


----------



## Kem45

Hi all,

I’m thinking of purchasing a bag I’ve been looking for for a long time from a Facebook group.  I would purchase via PayPal invoice to protect me and want to use a paid authentication service to confirm the bag is real. Would you recommend submitting the photos the buyer sent me before I purchase, or purchase the bag and then submit photos I take of it myself?

Thanks!


----------



## Dannadrew

Get it authenticated on Lollipuff. $25. Worth it. I bought a jumbo on Tradesy at $5k turned out to be fake and even had a receipt!


----------



## star_dust

Etinceler are the best, highly recommended!


----------



## no5

I used Zeko and was very impressed. Would recommend


----------



## Ladyshine04

Dannadrew said:


> Get it authenticated on Lollipuff. $25. Worth it. I bought a jumbo on Tradesy at $5k turned out to be fake and even had a receipt!


Hi there .. Just curious- How did you know it was a fake? Did you suspect that it was when it came?..I’m trying to buy a pre-owned chanel woc, but the sell doesn’t want to show me the serial number, just partial. I noticed other sellers doing the same. Anyone know why? ...I’m new to the Chanel world. Thanks!!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Ladyshine04 said:


> Hi there .. Just curious- How did you know it was a fake? Did you suspect that it was when it came?..I’m trying to buy a pre-owned chanel woc, but the sell doesn’t want to show me the serial number, just partial. I noticed other sellers doing the same. Anyone know why? ...I’m new to the Chanel world. Thanks!!


The reason why only part of the serial number is shown is to avoid the production of fakes. She/he does not who they are dealing with (I am not implying that you produce fakes) and they want to protect themselves as well. Please note, that TPF is a public forum so anyone can become a member even individuals and companies that produce fakes. We stress to members to never show the full serial # but some forget or are new to this forum. It is reasonable that they show you the 1st 2 numbers to show the series of that collection. However, you should have the bag authenticated if you decide to pursue it.


----------



## Ladyshine04

lvchanellvr said:


> The reason why only part of the serial number is shown is to avoid the production of fakes. She/he does not who they are dealing with (I am not implying that you produce fakes) and they want to protect themselves as well. Please note, that TPF is a public forum so anyone can become a member even individuals and companies that produce fakes. We stress to members to never show the full serial # but some forget or are new to this forum. It is reasonable that they show you the 1st 2 numbers to show the series of that collection. However, you should have the bag authenticated if you decide to pursue it.


Wow, thank you so much for replying. Good to know! The bag I’m looking at is on Poshmark, which offers authentication services for items priced over $500. I hope I can trust that service. Now I’m nervous about purchasing ☺️ I have a lot to learn about Chanel.


----------



## Dannadrew

Ladyshine04 said:


> Hi there .. Just curious- How did you know it was a fake? Did you suspect that it was when it came?..I’m trying to buy a pre-owned chanel woc, but the sell doesn’t want to show me the serial number, just partial. I noticed other sellers doing the same. Anyone know why? ...I’m new to the Chanel world. Thanks!!


Hi sorry for delay. I didn’t know it was fake. I thought it was real! I was underwhelmed but thought it was real when I received.
Buy through eBay and then get it authenticated. People don’t want to show code because that’s how the fakers find out new numbers for counterfeits.


----------



## ChanelObessesion

I want to send my bag out for authentication so I can get my money back from my credit card company.
I don't want to authentic via photos.
I was disappointed with RealAuthentication.com. I noted why I think the bag is fake but with photos they said it was real.
The authenticity card was a dead giveaway. The CHANEL MADE IN FRANCE was embossed in black. This rectangular mini is yellow lambskin so I think it is supposed to be embossed in gold or silver. 
I will do Entrupy Authentication next. 
What service do you recommend? 
Thank you


----------



## Taiwo92

Sorry to hear about that. I’ve heard Etinceler is the best for Chanel authentication.
Good luck!


----------



## Katd1683

You can send your bag into the Leather Surgeons for authentication. They are located in the US. The website is leathersurgeons.com and their phone number is 215-794-8676.


----------



## lallybelle

Why are you so sure? Maybe real Authentications is correct? If it was such an obvious tell, would they miss that?

Anyway to be sure and so you can get money money back if it is fake, I would send to Entinceler they only do later series by personal inspection anyway because of too many "good" fakes. Leather Surgeons as stated above is another alternative as they handle a lot of Chanel and would know.

Good luck!


----------



## sydsunshine

I used RealAuthentication.com and am not happy. It is expensive Usd$30 for a one word answer: (authentic or counterfeit).

if you want them to explain, it’s another usd$10. They don’t seem very professional and is just in it to take your money


----------



## sydsunshine

Difficult for us who aren’t located in the US (I’m in Australia) to use online Authenticators. Most of my bags are above 15 series so etinceler is out.


----------



## pighero15

Wondermuffin said:


> Difficult for us who aren’t located in the US (I’m in Australia) to use online Authenticators. Most of my bags are above 15 series so etinceler is out.


 
Zeko service is very accurate, I paid 30usd for her service. Highly recommend


----------



## alxsaa

Hi, 

I recently tried to get a mini authenticated so I would get a certificate. Wasn’t worried about the authenticity because it was bought from boutique, just wanted a certificate incase I decide to sell it in the future. I used two services: Real Authentication and LVBagaholic and both came back saying the bag isn’t authentic??

After more research I realized RA has had plenty of bad reviews on trustpilot for this same reason, but I’m just surprised that both services deemed an authentic bag fake. Also considering they charge a decent amount for these services.

Just wanted to know if anybody else has had a similar experience to me as I wasn’t aware of these inconsistencies


----------



## Onederland

I haven't had these experiences, but just for your peace of mind, if you bought it form a boutique it should be attached to your customer profile.

Just ask your SA to look it up for you and they should be able to provide a copy of the receipt for you.


----------



## missbagwathi

pighero15 said:


> Zeko service is very accurate, I paid 30usd for her service. Highly recommend



I’m not so sure, she delete’s comments and blocks accounts of people who might make her look less knowledgeable about authentication. Does she have any experience working with Chanel or is the claim that she has years of experience.

If she is legit and an expert, she wouldn’t need to delete and block. Having gaps in knowledge doesn’t make one less knowledgeable, she could have graciously accepted it instead she chose to hide it.

I wouldn’t trust an individual who does that to do the right thing.


----------



## ChanelObessesion

I used Real Authentication and they said verified authentic to a more recent mini rectangle flap that turned out to be a super fake.
I told them of the 2 concerns which turned out to be the smoking gun but it passed 2 people's authenticate at Real Authentication and said it was legit. Because you have an older bag I think it is easier to authenticate.
Hope that helps.

I trust Leather Surgeons. If you bag needs a good clean then you can send it there and they will authenticate for free.
If your bag is not authentic then Leather Surgeons will refuse to service it.


----------



## Marilla

Whereabouts in the US are Etinceler based? Does anyone know?


----------



## yhlk

I was thinking of using one of those services, but I've read so many reviews on Trustpilot that they often declare authentic items as fake, so I am hesitating... I was also looking at Lollipuff too, but doubt they are any better. if you bought it at a boutique I'm sure you can get the receipt from the SA.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Marilla said:


> Whereabouts in the US are Etinceler based? Does anyone know?



Michele is in Maryland and Sophie and I (Monica) are in Southern California


----------



## starlv

Hi,
I’m new to buying pre-owned Chanel bags. May I know if there’s a list of recommended Chanel authenticators? I’ve seen people use zekos, real authentication, Etinceler. Anyone feedback on these services?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Etinceler.

No financial disclosures.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I should say...

I tested Etinceler a few years ago with a “superfake” (unbeknownst to them). Bravo, they successfully spotted through photos. It was a seasonal version of a classic flap (CC Crave). I was thoroughly impressed with both their skillset and professionalism (including letting me know I had a “superfake”).


----------



## k5ml3k

I’ve used Etinceler and Real Authenticators. I trust Etinceler but unfortunately they don’t do the newer bags via photos. I can’t say the same for Real Authenticators. I’m considering Zeko for a newer bag that I need authenticated...I was going to use Authenticate4u but I’ve only used them for LVs. Might consider it though just to be doubly sure


----------



## Roie55

k5ml3k said:


> I’ve used Etinceler and Real Authenticators. I trust Etinceler but unfortunately they don’t do the newer bags via photos. I can’t say the same for Real Authenticators. I’m considering Zeko for a newer bag that I need authenticated...I was going to use Authenticate4u but I’ve only used them for LVs. Might consider it though just to be doubly sure


i have used Authenticate4u for Chanels, no problems


----------



## Shoe-purse-star

Hello everyone! I recently purchased a mini square from a reputable IG seller and am looking to have it authenticated by a 3rd party for peace of mind. I hear Zeko is the go-to option, but would love to hear if anyone has other recommendations.

Also interested in in-person services (I live in NYC) if possible. Thank you!


----------



## Shoe-purse-star

tinascloset said:


> Hello everyone! I recently purchased a mini square from a reputable IG seller and am looking to have it authenticated by a 3rd party for peace of mind. I hear Zeko is the go-to option, but would love to hear if anyone has other recommendations.
> 
> Also interested in in-person services (I live in NYC) if possible. Thank you!



Just realize several have pointed to Zeko & Leather Surgeons here (thank you to whomever moved my post to this thread). 

Etinceler unfortunately closed this month, so I'm leaning towards using Zeko. How long does it typically take for her to authenticate an item?


----------



## Plathughes

tinascloset said:


> Just realize several have pointed to Zeko & Leather Surgeons here (thank you to whomever moved my post to this thread).
> 
> Etinceler unfortunately closed this month, so I'm leaning towards using Zeko. How long does it typically take for her to authenticate an item?



I went with the e-certificate option for my vintage cf, and she authenticated it in around 12 hours for me just recently. She’s great, I definitely recommend her!


----------



## vilette21c

I've been searching and I couldn't find any list of reliable authenticators on this site. Besides Zeko, does anyone know other reliable authenticators? A friend of mine want multiple authenticators to be very sure. I can't recommend anyone since I only buy from the store. Thank you.


----------



## star_dust

vilette21c said:


> I've been searching and I couldn't find any list of reliable authenticators on this site. Besides Zeko, does anyone know other reliable authenticators? A friend of mine want multiple authenticators to be very sure. I can't recommend anyone since I only buy from the store. Thank you.


I have used Etinceler and I am very happy with them!


----------



## Kem45

With Etinceler no longer in business as of March per their website, does anyone have any suggestions as to where to get Chanel RTW authenticated?  I just ordered my first piece from TRR and want to double check.

Thanks!


----------



## emeng_z

Hi experienced CHANEL buyers! Based on the discussion here on TPF, with Etinceler already retired this March, "Zeko" and "Authenticate4U" seem to be the two reputable authenticators. Zeko also offers in-house services. I'm in USA and just purchased a Gabrielle hobo, series 25, from VC, which will arrive soon. Do you think in-house authentication is necessary? Is the photo authentication good enough? Your opinion would be appreciated!


----------



## emeng_z

emeng_z said:


> Hi experienced CHANEL buyers! Based on the discussion here on TPF, with Etinceler already retired this March, "Zeko" and "Authenticate4U" seem to be the two reputable authenticators. Zeko also offers in-house services. I'm in USA and just purchased a Gabrielle hobo, series 25, from VC, which will arrive soon. Do you think in-house authentication is necessary? Is the photo authentication good enough? Your opinion would be appreciated!


Besides, Leather Surgeons who has cleaned and repaired a ton of CHANEL bags also do complementary authentication, I has yet to confirm if they do authentication alone.

In short, is it necessary to do an in-house authentication for series 25 Gabrielle Hobo?


----------



## Teopanyaki

hi everyone, i'm new here and would need your expert and/or collective advice. i just purchased a Chanel sweater (NWT) from eBay from a seller and just received it today. From the photos on eBay, the tag etc seems to check out but seeing it now in person and asking a friend who recently just left Chanel, she commented that the Chanel tag and sizing tag looks off. I'm hoping to tap on your resources to recommend a place who can authenticate Chanel clothing? Would hate to accuse the seller of anything before trying to have it authenticated by a credible party since my SA from Chanel said they won't do authentication for anything not bought from their store direct. thank you.


----------



## Manon07

Real Authentication does authentication for Chanel ready to wear. I just used them and unfortunately my jackets were counterfeit.


Teopanyaki said:


> hi everyone, i'm new here and would need your expert and/or collective advice. i just purchased a Chanel sweater (NWT) from eBay from a seller and just received it today. From the photos on eBay, the tag etc seems to check out but seeing it now in person and asking a friend who recently just left Chanel, she commented that the Chanel tag and sizing tag looks off. I'm hoping to tap on your resources to recommend a place who can authenticate Chanel clothing? Would hate to accuse the seller of anything before trying to have it authenticated by a credible party since my SA from Chanel said they won't do authentication for anything not bought from their store direct. thank you.


----------



## Diggilooo

Hi everyone! I just purchased a Chanel Mini from Vestiaire Collective. What are your experiences of their in-house authentication checks? I'm debating having the bag checked via a third party just to be sure but reading the comments here makes me unsure of which one to use (*Etinceler *seems to be the fav but they seem to have shut down). I am based in London so an online one would be preferred.

Thanks


----------



## Baby Boo

So I’ve just used authenticate4u they seem pretty good… I sent photos for 2 bags 

now sent another 4 they are very responsive on facebook.. thays how I’ve been communicating with them

not sure if there are others out there but would lvoe it if there were just to have Peice of mind


----------



## Baby Boo

guys! i need help who else can authenticate.. im doubting the response on one of the reports


----------



## Gilbertina

I recommend Zeko too. She’s quick, thorough, extremely knowledgeable, and kind.


----------



## Canadianfashion

Hey I hope this is the right place to post this, I recently bought a 19S white tweed skirt and everything looked fine, but I noticed the side Labels looked like this: 




(click to open full picture)

As you can see the composition sides are facing each other,  mostly from what I've seen the composition side of the top label is facing the care instructions side of the bottom label with the composition side of the bottom label facing out, but on the one I got the composition sides face each other, so I wanted ask for you help on information about this, have any of you ladies ever bought ready to wear from the boutique that came with labels like this? is this normal for some Chanel pieces? like I said it's from 2019, Thank you so much!


----------



## Canadianfashion

any info would be appreciated!


----------



## nicole0612

Canadianfashion said:


> any info would be appreciated!


Can you submit photos to an online authentication service? That would be the best action in my opinion. To speak only about the orientation of the tags, when I have an item altered, occasionally the side tags have been sewn back in a different orientation.


----------



## Canadianfashion

nicole0612 said:


> Can you submit photos to an online authentication service? That would be the best action in my opinion. To speak only about the orientation of the tags, when I have an item altered, occasionally the side tags have been sewn back in a different orientation.


@nicole0612 Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, it has been so stressful for me with this skirt, I bought it from a reputable reseller (Linda's Stuff) for a great price, especially for being from a newer collection. I'm new to Chanel and Luxury in general but I've spent many hours dedicated to researching Chanel labels and all the labels on that skirt look 100% printing wise, it's the position that's off. Regarding your comment about the skirt being altered, this skirt was definitely altered because the main Chanel label (which is authentic as far as I can tell) has been hand sewn back on. So what you're saying is 100% possible. I'm debating if I should try RealAuthentication's services for this one, I tried Authenticate4U but they do not work with Chanel RTW. there seemed to be an amazing Chanel authentication service run by ladies from this forum but it appears to have closed. Anyways Thank you SO much for your amazing comment! means a lot and like I said it has definitely been altered.


----------



## nicole0612

I’m glad to be able to give a little bit of help. Honestly, in situations where I purchase anything from a reputable seller but not directly from the store (from any brand) I always have it authenticated at least once for peace of mind. Perhaps you can send a message to the seller and ask them which authentication service they use. Then you could try a different one yourself so that you have double the assurance. For example, if they use RealAuthentication, you could use Lollipuff. Etinceller was definitely the only group I trusted (the authenticators with the tpf connection) before they closed their business. I hope you get speedy results.


----------



## Canadianfashion

tbh you've helped me so much! sometimes it's nice to just talk about things, and the information you gave me on alterations is so valuable since that skirt was altered. I observe the Sabbath today but first thing tomorrow I'm doing exactly that and getting it authenticated by professionals. Thank you! I will keep you updated


----------



## Purse6irl

great idea!


----------



## Canadianfashion

Update- The plot thickens, After deciding to submit the skirt for authentication I noted that the pictures in the original listing would be insufficient as there are no close ups of important parts, so I would have to wait for it to arrive to be able to properly submit it to reputable authenticators.

I remembered there was another listing, of the same skirt, I even posted a picture of it here on another forum to try and find people who owned a confirmed real one to compare because the pictures in that listing had better lighting. So I decided to compare the other listing to mine, and even though that listing is being promoted as "new" with no word of alterations, it presents the exact same side label anomaly as mine. the thing is that all the printing on the labels are exactly as they should be, and I mean exact!just like mine! it's just the positioning that's off. An attempt to message the seller reveals he does not accept messages for that item...Scary

The listing of the same skirt as mine:https://www.ebay.com/itm/114927699238

in other worrying news I found a top with the same label anomaly as my skirt being sold by what appeared to be an extremely reputable collector, so I messaged them asking why the label was like that, if some Chanel items came like that? ...the item was taken down from their shop within 2 hours of my question... scary

in conclusion, The Skirt is set to arrive this Friday, I am unsure if it's even worth sending in for authentication, have super fakes gotten so good that it is literally impossible to tell even from the printing on the label? because even if mine is authentic if fakes have got the labels exact, now that mine would have been altered (as evidenced by a hand re-sewn Chanel tag on mine), would there be a way to tell without having details pictures of a confirmed real one? I want this skirt to be real so badly, it's so perfect for me but if it's fake I want it as far away from me as possible. Thank you @nicole0612 and @Purse6irl for following this saga and for your kind support!


----------



## nicole0612

Canadianfashion said:


> Update- The plot thickens, After deciding to submit the skirt for authentication I noted that the pictures in the original listing would be insufficient as there are no close ups of important parts, so I would have to wait for it to arrive to be able to properly submit it to reputable authenticators.
> 
> I remembered there was another listing, of the same skirt, I even posted a picture of it here on another forum to try and find people who owned a confirmed real one to compare because the pictures in that listing had better lighting. So I decided to compare the other listing to mine, and even though that listing is being promoted as "new" with no word of alterations, it presents the exact same side label anomaly as mine. the thing is that all the printing on the labels are exactly as they should be, and I mean exact!just like mine! it's just the positioning that's off. An attempt to message the seller reveals he does not accept messages for that item...Scary
> 
> The listing of the same skirt as mine:https://www.ebay.com/itm/114927699238
> 
> in other worrying news I found a top with the same label anomaly as my skirt being sold by what appeared to be an extremely reputable collector, so I messaged them asking why the label was like that, if some Chanel items came like that? ...the item was taken down from their shop within 2 hours of my question... scary
> 
> in conclusion, The Skirt is set to arrive this Friday, I am unsure if it's even worth sending in for authentication, have super fakes gotten so good that it is literally impossible to tell even from the printing on the label? because even if mine is authentic if fakes have got the labels exact, now that mine would have been altered (as evidenced by a hand re-sewn Chanel tag on mine), would there be a way to tell without having details pictures of a confirmed real one? I want this skirt to be real so badly, it's so perfect for me but if it's fake I want it as far away from me as possible. Thank you @nicole0612 and @Purse6irl for following this saga and for your kind support!


I am so sorry this has been such a stressful experience. To be honest with you, in your place I would simply return it once it arrives. You may lose a bit in shipping fees, but there will always be a doubt in the back of your mind and you may never be able to really enjoy it. Sale season is upon us, consider the refund money as a discount on a new purchase!


----------



## Canadianfashion

hey @nicole0612, sorry for the super late reply! a lot going on with the skirt and otherwise,I like what you said about the new purchase! so I bought a second skirt just in case, if all I well I'll have two! skirt wise, wonderful news, finally some rays of sunshine as to it being authentic! I will give you my final update when all is known and decided! Thank you again, I likely couldn't have gotten this far without you! haha


----------



## nicole0612

Canadianfashion said:


> hey @nicole0612, sorry for the super late reply! a lot going on with the skirt and otherwise,I like what you said about the new purchase! so I bought a second skirt just in case, if all I well I'll have two! skirt wise, wonderful news, finally some rays of sunshine as to it being authentic! I will give you my final update when all is known and decided! Thank you again, I likely couldn't have gotten this far without you! haha


Thanks for the update, that is all wonderful news. I’m happy that you were able to add some nice skirts to your collection!


----------



## Canadianfashion

Extremely delayed final update! Sorry about not being active but there was a lot going on in my life, anyways the skirt arrived and after careful inspection it became obvious it has been the victim of a very poorly done alteration, which in a strange way gave me a sigh of relief hahaha, but just to be 100% sure I had it authenticated by RealAuthentication, who certified it as authentic, so I took it to competent seamstress to get the labels removed and re-attached correctly! It's a beautiful skirt and I am so happy with it! and I also get the one I bought as backup which is gorgeous too! Thank you so much @nicole0612 for all your time and support, helped tons! God Bless you!


----------



## nicole0612

I am so happy for you. How nice to add this to your wardrobe!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Does anyone have any authentication recommendations for microchip bags? 
I was going to use Zeko but she's on vacation until August.


----------



## petra222

SoCuriousLuxury said:


> I would use LegitGrails for authentication. It's only $25 and it is reviewed by 5 people.


Thank you. I wish to someone is here to help me.


----------



## Swanky

petra222 said:


> Thank you. I wish to someone is here to help me.



No one here can help, you’ll need to use a paid service.


----------



## Yanca

peacelovesequin said:


> Does anyone have any authentication recommendations for microchip bags?
> I was going to use Zeko but she's on vacation until August.


 
I've used Michelle from DesignerPawn.com, she authenticate Chanel Microchip bags thru photos


----------

